# Flare pistol



## gebhardsdairy72 (Oct 20, 2014)

What are the best makes, and can one obtain one legally??


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't have the experience to answer the first part, but you can buy them legally without any issues. I own one myself, though I rarely use it.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

gebhardsdairy72 said:


> What are the best makes, and can one obtain one legally??


The Internet has this really cool feature called "Search". 

So using the feature "Search" I found a whole list of companies that sell flare guns and reviews for the same.

I click on one of the Companies that I found using the "Search" feature. No mention of needing a FFL or any restriction of sales.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

The Sportsman's Club sells both a Yugo and German ones and flares. You can get inserts for 22 Cal ,45 Cal, 12ga, 410 ga./38 cal. If you decide to get an insert (and have it in it at the time) it changes it to a weapon class.
Just the gun and flares are legal. 
I have two Yugo ones and all the inserts. The 410/ 38 makes a good all around tool. It takes a few try's to get accurate with the 38s.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

You can get one in Walmart in the boating/fishing section by Orion. It meets CG specs if that's what you want it for. Think they are about $45.00 with 4 or 5 flares.

West Marine should have a bigger selection of higher end guns and flares.

American Specialty Ammo has pen flares and bang flares.
http://www.americanspecialtyammo.com/Pen_Flare_guns.html

Hope this helps you.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

check our state regulations some state parks have rules on them also use of one can be interpreted as dialing 911 but they do make it easy for the law to find the prowler at night


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Purchased a flair gun at Cabela's, off the rack and I carry it in my survival bag. It's 12 gauge with 10 rounds. There are no regulations that I know of.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I've thought of getting one from time to time - but have never really been able to come up with a good enough reason to....


----------



## gebhardsdairy72 (Oct 20, 2014)

Well as I did research, I'm getting the 12 flare ammo for my shotgun


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Not only is a flare pistol not illegal but it is required while on a boat. In certain circumstances there are other signaling devices that may be substituted. An interesting aside is that a preteen, or anyone else, operating a boat longer than 16', or any boat after dark, is required to have flares while they can't own a firearm.

Not only are flares available in 12GA but in other sizes also. They only become illegal if you also have anti personnel ammo in your possession. It is possible to get flare guns legally licensed for antipersonnel ammo by applying to the ATF and applying under AOW (any other weapon) provisions. Here is a source for 30MM and 40MM flare guns and flares.

http://www.americanspecialtyammo.com/37mm-launchers.html


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

*Caribou* is correct about the AOW aspect of flare guns. It seems I recall something about them being legally limited to less than 40mm unless the Tax Stamp is paid.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Speaking of AOW weapons I am thinking of buying a Serbu Super-shorty.

It's either that or a flame thrower. I can get a nice one for about $1,600 online. It sounds like a good toy to have.

What would you guys do?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> Speaking of AOW weapons I am thinking of buying a Serbu Super-shorty.
> 
> It's either that or a flame thrower. I can get a nice one for about $1,600 online. It sounds like a good toy to have.
> 
> What would you guys do?


If you only have three rounds then 12Ga is the way to go.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Built on the 870 frame you can shoot 12 gauge minis which means 8 shots not 3.

A flamethrower might be a good thing too though.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

oldasrocks said:


> Built on the 870 frame you can shoot 12 gauge minis which means 8 shots not 3.
> 
> A flamethrower might be a good thing too though.


Will the 870 cycle that short of a round?


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I heard that the 870 will cycle the minis but the shell company says I have to have the spade lengthened and the ejector moved forward.

The minis have 8 -00's that will penetrate 1/2 inch plywood at 20 ft. The Super Shorty would be a good inhouse weapon.

the flame thrower would be a good crowd disperser at the front gate.

Could carry the SS concealed with a long coat. Not so easy with a flame thrower.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

LincTex said:


> I've thought of getting one from time to time - but have never really been able to come up with a good enough reason to....


When I traveled for 10 years, for work, I didn't have a carry permit. (If I did, it wouldn't have been good in some states that I went to anyway) I carried my 9mm in my van door, where I could easily grab it. Illegal? Sure, but I didn't care.
It drove my one brother in law nuts that I carried a gun with me, because I would go straight to jail if I had gotten caught with it.
He suggested that I get a "perfectly legal to carry in a vehicle flare gun" He told me that you can carry it right in the door of your vehicle, and at point blank or 10' away, it will put a 4" hole in someone's chest. 
I don't know if any of that is true, but it makes sense that you can have one in your vehicle and it would do plenty of damage to a bad guy.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

LincTex said:


> I've thought of getting one from time to time - but have never really been able to come up with a good enough reason to....


I tend to agree. When I think flare I think maritime rescue.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jeff47041 said:


> He told me...at point blank or 10' away, it will put a 4" hole in someone's chest.
> I don't know if any of that is true, .


I doubt that. There's hardly any recoil at all - which is an indicator of energy released. A shotgun will launch a slug straight up 1/4 mile with some good kick, but a flare gun sends a little paper packet of solid fuel up only 50 yards or so. I wouldn't want to get hit with one, but I doubt it does much.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Balls004 said:


> You can get one in Walmart in the boating/fishing section by Orion. It meets CG specs if that's what you want it for. Think they are about $45.00 with 4 or 5 flares.
> 
> West Marine should have a bigger selection of higher end guns and flares.
> 
> ...


Walmart is where I got mine. It uses the 12 gauge signal flares. I've used it a couple of times with good results


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

As far as I know a flare gun is a signaling device and have no regulations against them. However I wouldn't recommend using one as a fire starter or fireworks display LOL


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have never launched a flare through it, but I am pretty fond of the Spikes Tactical Havoc 37mm launcher ($349). And you can get 37mm flares (along with other fun stuff).


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a 37mm launcher. I've shot lots of flares through it. I also have a kit that lets you shoot 12 ga, 20ga, & 410 shells out of it. But that's illegal to do. 
The only reason I really bought the launcher is because it looks pretty badass.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I doubt that. There's hardly any recoil at all - which is an indicator of energy released. A shotgun will launch a slug straight up 1/4 mile with some good kick, but a flare gun sends a little paper packet of solid fuel up only 50 yards or so. I wouldn't want to get hit with one, but I doubt it does much.


These flares don't have to do much. All they have to do is imbed themselves in their skin, the flare will continue to burn. Even if the flare was imbedded in their clothing they would be too involved in attending to their problem to continue attacking you.

You are right about the power. This is a close in weapon for two reasons. First it is designed to be accurate enough to hit the sky. B- The power is such that I doubt it would be effective at a significant distance. I don't think I'd try a shot outside ten yards and that might be pushing it.


----------



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs (Jul 29, 2016)

Personally around here (Ontario Canada) I think the CAPA launcher would be good for signalling. It'll go about 1000 feet


----------

